# 64 plant ebb and flow sog purple kush and purple erkle



## rbahadosingh (Jul 27, 2009)

I just started my grow. I have 64 plants in 4" rockwool ontop of a coco mat in a 4x4 sun hut under 1000w air cooled HPS. Also im using a Sentinel CHHC-1 controller for co2 enrichment and management. Its Hooked up to 15lb co2 tank and exhaust fan. Ive done sog a few times in soil and decided it was time to try hydro. The strains ive chosen are Purple Kush from Blue Sky coffee shop in oakland and Purple Erkle from the purple heart in oakland. I hope to yield 640 grams. Hopefully my goal isnt too high. What do you all think the total yield will be? I plan on vegging for about a 5-7 days just to get the roots going into the rockwool blocks pretty well before i switch to flower. I will be using co2 with the ppm set to 1500. If temps reach 89 the co2 will stop and the exhaust fan kicks in to cool down everything. I will be running the light at night in order to try and keep the temps as low as possible. Im using GH Micro and GH Bloom nutes. 8ml per gal of micro and 16ml per gal of bloom.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jul 27, 2009)

32 views and no replies??? no good advice or opinions???


----------



## grow space (Jul 27, 2009)

yo man, this setup is sick, when those plants start to grow then holy shit....


Going to take a seat now, keep up the good work...


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jul 27, 2009)

grow space said:


> yo man, this setup is sick, when those plants start to grow then holy shit....
> 
> 
> Going to take a seat now, keep up the good work...


thanks man. i hope it performs as well as i want it to. hopefully the temps dont get too high. ill post somemore pictures in a few days.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jul 28, 2009)

so they have been vegging for about 2 days now. almost all of the plants have shown some type of growth. there are 2 that arent doing anything yet. i hope they do something pretty soon. i think im going to veg for about 5 more days and then switch to flower. pictures to come.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jul 28, 2009)

call me crazy but i think i want to veg for about another week or 2 before i switch to flower. hopefully there will be enough room in there for all of em.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

ur gonna get weight man way more then 600 gz


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 28, 2009)

Those r alot of plants for only 1 1000 watt..I think you should flower quick because they will get big.you are going to yeild alot definately.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

veg till around a foot and flower. your gonna get 2 pounds plus i think


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jul 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ur gonna get weight man way more then 600 gz


 i hope so. i figure i should be able to get atleast 10grams per plant. so it should be somewhere around 640grams.



wyteberrywidow said:


> Those r alot of plants for only 1 1000 watt..I think you should flower quick because they will get big.you are going to yeild alot definately.


yeah. i wanted to add another light but it would definately get too hot in the tent.



chitownsmoking said:


> veg till around a foot and flower. your gonna get 2 pounds plus i think


 that would be awesome if i got that much. do you think there would be enough room if i vegged till they were all were a foot? thats what i wanted to do originally but a few people told me i wouldnt have enough room.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

you will be fine at one foot keep them single colas. and ur gonna get a 1/2 plus per plant. it will get crowded dont be scared to trim a few leaves. the 1k light should still penatrate well


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2009)

How tall is your tent?You have to keep your light a foot (closer if air cooled) away since its a 1000 watt.Your system takes away anywhere from 3-4 feet with your rez already and the plants will double in ize.So 64 plants would be alot in a 4x4 space with a month veg time.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> How tall is your tent?You have to keep your light a foot (closer if air cooled) away since its a 1000 watt.Your system takes away anywhere from 3-4 feet with your rez already and the plants will double in ize.So 64 plants would be alot in a 4x4 space with a month veg time.


 
i would say they would be a foot in a month of hydro system.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jul 29, 2009)

those look like there seeds not clones..am i wrong???


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jul 29, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> those look like there seeds not clones..am i wrong???


nope they are all clones ill take some better pictures in about 5 minutes when the light goes off. i took them about a 3 weeks ago off my mothers.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

good luck im rooting for u


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jul 29, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> good luck im rooting for u


Thanks man. I hope it turns out as good as i want it to. Here are a few pics i just took when the light went off. also there is a pic of my controller. i dont have my co2 plugged up to the controller yet. im waiting on my regulator. as soon as i get that it will be set up and ready to go. i didnt plan on introducing co2 into the grow until i started to flower.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah those are obvious clones from that pic good shit


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah there clones alright,nice setup..i have the same thing just need my tray(next week)...was going to do the same thing..but can u tell me how u like the rockwhool..ive heard alot crap comes with them (PH probs)??..meangreen.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jul 31, 2009)

So i flooded the tray again today. i looked at the bottom of some of the clones and they had roots coming through the bottom of the 4" cubes. pretty soon i wont be able to pick them up anymore. they are growing quite quickly. faster than soil. i think ill veg for another week and then switch to flower. here is a picture from tonight.


----------



## drummerforpeace (Jul 31, 2009)

damn i'd say over 600 grams is what you'll be getting. that is an amazing set up.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 1, 2009)

Well the plants are doing great. This morning when i woke up and checked them they were all perky and reaching towards the light. At about 11:30 tonight they were all droopy and looked like they neede some rest. So i cut the light timer from 18/6 to 16/8. The next change i will make will be to 12/12. Hopefully they like the change. We'll see. pictures to come.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 6, 2009)

they are getting big faster than i expected. i think im only going to veg for about 1 more week and then switch to flower. they are starting to branch out so ill need to trim alot but its all good. ill post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 6, 2009)

i snapped these pictures today. The plants are doing great. Im kinda wondering how many times i should start flooding now? Ive only been flooding once a day. Should i start flooding 2 or 3 times a day. They look like they are getting enough water but IDK. a little help folks.


----------



## dieselhound (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey bro, sweet set up. They are coming along nicely. Healthy looking too. I think it's time to flip the light. These strains should'nt stretch too much on you.

I would flood 3 to 4 times a day for 15 min. ea.

Careful w/ the nutes or ph. Looks like a little clawing is going on?

Good Luck with this one. I'll be keeping an eye on it.

DH


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 6, 2009)

dieselhound said:


> Hey bro, sweet set up. They are coming along nicely. Healthy looking too. I think it's time to flip the light. These strains should'nt stretch too much on you.
> 
> I would flood 3 to 4 times a day for 15 min. ea.
> 
> ...


Clawing? whats that? never mind. i think i know what your talking about. well the the nutes and ph have been kept under control. between 5.5 and 6.5 with a ec between 0.6 and 1.0. i was thinking that the clawing is because of overwatering.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 6, 2009)

in the poll one person seems to think ill only get 300-400 grams. just wondering who thinks that and why?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 7, 2009)

there growing nicely. how tall u going to let them get?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 7, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> there growing nicely. how tall u going to let them get?


 at first i was thinking about a foot but now im just waiting for the smaller one to bulk up a bit and then im gonig to switch. ill probably switch in the next 3 to 4 days or so.


----------



## dieselhound (Aug 8, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> in the poll one person seems to think ill only get 300-400 grams. just wondering who thinks that and why?


That would be me. No offense. It's been my experience w/ these "elite" purple's that smaller yields are the case. You'll get right around a pound. Nothin to sneeze at either. I can't seem to get over an elbow w/ sea of green style. I hope you score a lot more. Good Luck
DH


----------



## dieselhound (Aug 8, 2009)

I run 2-4x4 tables using hydroton on the table around the pots. I gotta see how the coco works out. I'm tired of dealing w/ hydroton. How much for 4x4 coco? 

I like to run my hydro ph between 5.3 and 5.8. Do you use reverse osmosis water? How big is your rez? Chilled? How often do you change nutes / flush?

Going back to yield. I find the edges on the 4x4 tables miss a lot of light. You have to raise the light so high to pick up the edges I feel it's too far from tops. I'm in the same boat as you. Just my opinion and in no way criticising the sweet grow you have going on. Just my observations after completing more than a few indoor crops. 

Keep up the awesome work.
Dieselhound


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 8, 2009)

dieselhound said:


> That would be me. No offense. It's been my experience w/ these "elite" purple's that smaller yields are the case. You'll get right around a pound. Nothin to sneeze at either. I can't seem to get over an elbow w/ sea of green style. I hope you score a lot more. Good Luck
> DH


None takin DH. Its been my experience too that they are really low yielding strains. I averaged about 5-6 grams per plant in my last SOG but that was in soil and without CO2 and with 2 days of veg. So i figured this time since the CO2 and hydro and veg time and near perfect growing environment they would aver 9-10 grams per plant. I hope so anyway.....


----------



## cackpircings (Aug 8, 2009)

Ebb and flow is the pimp way of doing it Looks good man Too bad you didnt start from clone! None the less excited to see the end product!


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 8, 2009)

dieselhound said:


> I run 2-4x4 tables using hydroton on the table around the pots. I gotta see how the coco works out. I'm tired of dealing w/ hydroton. How much for 4x4 coco?
> 
> I like to run my hydro ph between 5.3 and 5.8. Do you use reverse osmosis water? How big is your rez? Chilled? How often do you change nutes / flush?
> 
> ...


 I use tap water. Res is 38 gallon. Not chilled. I think ill change the water once a week. In my last sog the edges did suffer because of the light but my hood was much smaller. So now im using the Sunsystem Magnum XXXL reflector. Its BIG. the dimensions are 36 1/2 long by 26 1/4 wide. It covers alot more area. and ive been keeping my ph between 5.5 and 6.1.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 8, 2009)

cackpircings said:


> Ebb and flow is the pimp way of doing it Looks good man Too bad you didnt start from clone! None the less excited to see the end product!


 i did start from clones. they are all clones. i hate dealing with seeds.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 8, 2009)

dieselhound said:


> . How much for 4x4 coco?


$35 bucks for a coco mat. i think its a little over a inch thick.


----------



## poundpusher2009 (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice setup. Ebb flow is a very easy way to grow with healthy results but the problem is spacing. Its hard to maintain that many plants with larger yields and still get air flow and light in throughout the plants. It is a great method for getting lower yeilds at quality. All in all a professional set up hope you the best on the yield.


----------



## poundpusher2009 (Aug 8, 2009)

I got a question for you? what would you say has helped you the most in setting up your first ebb flow grow? as far as how to do it professionally.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 10, 2009)

poundpusher2009 said:


> I got a question for you? what would you say has helped you the most in setting up your first ebb flow grow? as far as how to do it professionally.


really what has helped me the most is the internet and this website. without those 2 things i would've been lost. al b's threads have helped me the most. i think almost all of the questions i had were answered on his threads....


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 10, 2009)

I switched to flower today. All the ladies are looking very healthy and are growing quite well. I also changed my res. I will take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 11, 2009)

i know someone has something to say.................


----------



## kovo (Aug 11, 2009)

nice grow man 60 plants for one light definatly interested to see how this goes all the best


----------



## cowboyframer (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking good man. I think you're going to end up with a big thick jungle.
Good Luck
Cowboy


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 11, 2009)

cowboyframer said:


> Looking good man. I think you're going to end up with a big thick jungle.
> Good Luck
> Cowboy


lol i hope i end up with 64 10g tops....


----------



## TONYJEJO (Aug 11, 2009)

i use growbox XL [1,2m x 1,2m x 2m] personal best is 24plants! i had 36in it to,but 12 plants have chocked to death! (bigger & stronger one survives)
i realy hope that your operation is a good one,and no fucking no-no! peace!


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 12, 2009)

changed out my res today. Refilled with 10ml/gal of FloraMicro and 18ml/gal of FloraBloom. EC was 1.6. PH 5.9.


----------



## communistcannabis (Aug 12, 2009)

can't wait to see more, good luck


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 13, 2009)

Since switching to flower and introducing co2 into the garden the humidity has been getting ridiculously high during lights on. Getting up to 75.5%. So today im going to buy a dehumidifier and set it up tonight when the lights come one. Good thing the controller has a plug for humidity. The Sentinel CHHC-1 has definately been my best buy.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 15, 2009)

Since introducing co2 into my grow a couple of days ago i havent opened up my tent. So today I opened it up to check the res, install the dehumidifier and to start lollipopping some of the ladies and man did i get a surprise. They are growing at an astonishing rate since the addition of the co2. Its amazing how fast they grow with co2. I knew it made a difference but i didnt know exactly how much. The temperature inside hasnt been getting to high either. its been staying right inbetween 80 and 85. Running the tent at night makes a huge difference. Hopefully the dehumidifier can keep the environment near perfect so the ladies can utilize everything to the best of their abilities. Here are some pictures i snapped tonight. I still have a lot of lollipopping to do but its kinda hard reaching all the way in there. I think i might try to take the tray out one night and get it all done at once. The way these ladies are growing i think i just may be able to hit my goal. If i knew the co2 was gonna make such a big difference i would have only vegged for like 3 days. But oh well. i cant go back now.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 16, 2009)

I lollipopped 4 rows so far and i have another 4 rows to do tonight. Since installing the dehunmidifier ive been able to keep the humidity under control and ive been keeping it between 50 - 60%. The dehumidifier has also warmed up the tent a bit as well. The temp has been at 85-86 degrees. Just about perfect i think. Pictures to come.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh you are going to do good my friend...

I run 48 lollies under each 600...

I have managed to average 1 gram per watt...

I'll be watching.... 

Best of luck...


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 19, 2009)

I bought some big bud today. Im planning on using it with the GH Micro and bloom. anyone done this before? wondering if its a good idea or bad one.......


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 21, 2009)

i lollipopped the rest of my plants today. They all are lollipopped now. Im a lazy stoner if some of you havent already realized. I tend to procrastinate alot on the things i need to get done. Thats why im glad i changed to hydro. Before i had to water each plant by hand and sometimes throughout my grows they would wilt from not having water. But now everything is on a timer and everything is so much easier. Im glad i changed to hydro. My plants probably are too... LOL... anyways they are doing great and are growing at an exceptional rate. I can definately see myself getting over a pound this time. My ladies have never gotten this big while growing in soil. and they still have 6+ weeks to go. Ill try to take some pictures tomorrow. Time to go smoke a bowl and lay it down.....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 21, 2009)

scribed.... PK mmmmm..... im scribed to too many threads (like 600)....


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 21, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> scribed.... PK mmmmm..... im scribed to too many threads (like 600)....


lol... atleast someone is watching my grow. no one seems to have anything to say... but i BET everyone will be chiming in come harvest time.... LOL..... its all good though....


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 21, 2009)

its so hot tonight where im at so no co2 for the ladies. The fan has been on since the light came on. hopefully it cools down in a few hours so the co2 can come back on and do what its supposed to do. Also i was on nirvana earlier today and was going to order the aurora indica, papaya, snow white and wonder woman. Im wondering if anyone has any experience with these strains and are they any good. Also i went down to a local cannabis club today and they had dj short seeds in packs of 10 for $100. They had blueberry, flo, and villanueva. i was going to get the blueberry but decided to hold off for a while. Where i am the demand is for purple but im tired of growing purple and want to try something else. Something a little bit higher yielding.... What do you all think??????? The PK is great but the yield isnt. I want something new in my SOG garden.....


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 22, 2009)

100+ views in the past hour and none of you people have anything to say about my grow??? amazing....


----------



## cowboyframer (Aug 22, 2009)

I've heard good things about wonder woman, suppose to be a huge producer.
Cowboy


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 22, 2009)

++++++ Nice scribed,..,,..,..,


----------



## $thaghettogreenthumb$ (Aug 22, 2009)

iv had personal experience with the papaya strain for the past 4 years....shes def a descent producer, and a wonderful aroma shes gives off is like fresh cut fruits n candy on a platter, keep her short n she'll b good for a sog, but if u dont prune she'll get outta hand n hog everythig she can get her hands on (sounds like my ex girl lol n no she wasnt a big girl , but anyway.....o yea n the stone...is f'in narcotic, but it also depends on when u harvest...all in all shes a nice strain that comes with sum good phenotypes in her bag of beans(mine where from buy dutch seeds but they wholesale n shit like that for nirvana so same thing) jus gotta find the right pheno for u brotha...hope this was helpful


----------



## dieselhound (Aug 22, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> I use tap water. Res is 38 gallon. Not chilled. I think ill change the water once a week. In my last sog the edges did suffer because of the light but my hood was much smaller. So now im using the Sunsystem Magnum XXXL reflector. Its BIG. the dimensions are 36 1/2 long by 26 1/4 wide. It covers alot more area. and ive been keeping my ph between 5.5 and 6.1.


Hey dude, have I missed much? I've been a little busy the past couple weeks getting my room back up. It sounds like things are going well for you? You scored the sweet reflector. Nice! I'm looking forward to seeing some pics.

I am going w/ the coco underneath pots on the tables like we talked about. I think it will provide adequate coverage for the roots as well as nice cool 68 degree blanket. I have some pics. Maybe I'll start a thread.

Stay safe,
DH


----------



## dieselhound (Aug 22, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> i lollipopped the rest of my plants today. They all are lollipopped now. Im a lazy stoner if some of you havent already realized. I tend to procrastinate alot on the things i need to get done. Thats why im glad i changed to hydro. Before i had to water each plant by hand and sometimes throughout my grows they would wilt from not having water. But now everything is on a timer and everything is so much easier. Im glad i changed to hydro. My plants probably are too... LOL... anyways they are doing great and are growing at an exceptional rate. I can definately see myself getting over a pound this time. My ladies have never gotten this big while growing in soil. and they still have 6+ weeks to go. Ill try to take some pictures tomorrow. Time to go smoke a bowl and lay it down.....


You are far from a lazy stoner.

You are driving a Ferrari now baby and doing it well. The ladies look really healthy bro. I think your alright on space. Great lollipopping. Those strains should'nt stretch to much on you. 

Keep up the great work and keep the throttle down on that Ferrari.

DH


----------



## dontexist21 (Aug 22, 2009)

I was looking at doing something like this down the road, I am def going to keep my eye on this one.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 22, 2009)

cowboyframer said:


> I've heard good things about wonder woman, suppose to be a huge producer.
> Cowboy


i read on the site that she is supposed to be a big producer. 



jcdws602 said:


> ++++++ Nice scribed,..,,..,..,


thanx. the best is yet to come....



$thaghettogreenthumb$ said:


> iv had personal experience with the papaya strain for the past 4 years....shes def a descent producer, and a wonderful aroma shes gives off is like fresh cut fruits n candy on a platter, keep her short n she'll b good for a sog, but if u dont prune she'll get outta hand n hog everythig she can get her hands on (sounds like my ex girl lol n no she wasnt a big girl , but anyway.....o yea n the stone...is f'in narcotic, but it also depends on when u harvest...all in all shes a nice strain that comes with sum good phenotypes in her bag of beans(mine where from buy dutch seeds but they wholesale n shit like that for nirvana so same thing) jus gotta find the right pheno for u brotha...hope this was helpful


i was definately thinkin about getting the papaya to use in one of my future grows. she sounds like a good strain. im still thinking about it. i want a strain that can yield atleast 3/4oz a plant in sog.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 22, 2009)

dieselhound said:


> Hey dude, have I missed much? I've been a little busy the past couple weeks getting my room back up. It sounds like things are going well for you? You scored the sweet reflector. Nice! I'm looking forward to seeing some pics.
> 
> I am going w/ the coco underneath pots on the tables like we talked about. I think it will provide adequate coverage for the roots as well as nice cool 68 degree blanket. I have some pics. Maybe I'll start a thread.
> 
> ...


You havent missed too much DH. They have been growing like crazy since the addition of the co2. Ill post some pictures of the op tonight after the lights come back on. 
And i would definately agree to the use of the coco mat. The plants seems to love it. Their roots have grown down into and through the mat and fill up the whole bottom of the tray. There is always a little water down in the bottom of the tray that doesnt drain back into the res so inbetween floods there is a little water down there for if and when they need it. Also with the mat the roots can keep on growing without the mat they would just stop right at the bottom of the cubes or pots.



dieselhound said:


> You are far from a lazy stoner.
> 
> You are driving a Ferrari now baby and doing it well. The ladies look really healthy bro. I think your alright on space. Great lollipopping. Those strains should'nt stretch to much on you.
> 
> ...


Thanx. I hope everything goes as planned and i can yield what i want and expect to yield. Post the link for your grow if you decide to start a thread...


----------



## murtymaker (Aug 22, 2009)

goodluck ill be watching!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 22, 2009)

niiicee I'll be watching this as well 

great lookin sog you got goin here.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 22, 2009)

looks great bro, off and runnin.yea i run 2-600s .lovem .subsribed.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 22, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> niiicee I'll be watching this as well
> 
> great lookin sog you got goin here.


thanks...



raiderman said:


> looks great bro, off and runnin.yea i run 2-600s .lovem .subsribed.


thanks...


----------



## widow84 (Aug 24, 2009)

great sog ebb flow , just what I was looking for

got some new pics ?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 24, 2009)

widow84 said:


> great sog ebb flow , just what I was looking for
> 
> got some new pics ?


thanks. i should have some pictures up tomorrow. i was just in the tent a few minutes ago lollipopping some more of the ladies but im too lazy to go back in. they are growing pretty well. some of the bigger ones are starting to seperate themselves from the smaller ones. hopefully the smaller ones will start to catch up but i doubt it.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 25, 2009)

Here are some pictures i took tonight when the light came one. All i cany say is co2 makes a HUGE difference. If you dont use co2, you might want to think about it....​


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 25, 2009)

It sure does  Looking great,must be a pain to get them plants in the back.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 25, 2009)

jcdws602 said:


> It sure does  Looking great,must be a pain to get them plants in the back.


yeah i still have the 32 in the back to lollipop again. but im gonna wait a few more days that way i wont have to cut them anymore once i get it done.


----------



## frenetic420 (Aug 25, 2009)

im starting a sunhut xxl this week 24 plants but i like your setup will definitely try this next time.


----------



## murtymaker (Aug 25, 2009)

So is your tent a sealed environment? Is you light cooled? No exhaust cuz the Co2 unless the temps get crazy?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 26, 2009)

frenetic420 said:


> im starting a sunhut xxl this week 24 plants but i like your setup will definitely try this next time.


good luck wuith your setup. post the link so i can check it out.



murtymaker said:


> So is your tent a sealed environment? Is you light cooled? No exhaust cuz the Co2 unless the temps get crazy?


 its not completely sealed but i guess its sealed enough. yes the light is air cooled. and yes the exhaust only comes on when the temps reach 89. the temperature dead band is 8 degrees so it stays on until the temperature reaches 81 then goes off and the co2 comes back on. No babysitting. i run the light at night so the temps will stay in check. since adding the dehumidifier them temperature has been reach 86-88 and staying right about there. sometimes it goes up to 89 but not very often.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 26, 2009)

yu know 89 is considered too high.85 is actually the minimum.some strains can take it.the higher co2levels tho will help the plant adapt some what,but it wont stop any stretching.i really like the tent. i built one las yr in my garage 7 ft high with the zipper in the front mounted,lol.lookin great bro.


----------



## drizzyrogers (Aug 26, 2009)

Say man i love the set up you have, i have the same set up but i use net pots and hydroton, i see you have some hydroton at the bottom but you are using the 4" rockwool cubest. Has that worked more effeciant for you and how much did u crop off of 64 babies? and im currently not using co2...does that help out alot????


----------



## drizzyrogers (Aug 26, 2009)

o and how many times do you water a day


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 26, 2009)

rep where rep is due!!!


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 26, 2009)

raiderman said:


> yu know 89 is considered too high.85 is actually the minimum.some strains can take it.the higher co2levels tho will help the plant adapt some what,but it wont stop any stretching.i really like the tent. i built one las yr in my garage 7 ft high with the zipper in the front mounted,lol.lookin great bro.


 read that. i dont know how accurate it is but thats what ive been going by. the plants dont seem to mind the temperature.
http://www.gardenscure.com/2009/01/0...ichment-guide/


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 26, 2009)

marijuana grows mainly between the tropic of cancer and capricorn, its damn hot there, people always go on about high temps but Im not one of them. When I went to thailand it was 100+ with 100% humidity and when I was in South Africa it was nearer 110 with 10% humidity the weed was great in both countries. Dont believe the hype!!


----------



## dankycheds (Aug 26, 2009)

nice m8 lvly looking palm trees m8


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 27, 2009)

drizzyrogers said:


> Say man i love the set up you have, i have the same set up but i use net pots and hydroton, i see you have some hydroton at the bottom but you are using the 4" rockwool cubest. Has that worked more effeciant for you and how much did u crop off of 64 babies? and im currently not using co2...does that help out alot????


I dont have hydroton at the bottom. its a coco mat. see it here http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=CM300&AC=1
the 4" cubes work great. but the coco mat help out alot becuase the roots grow down into the mat and can keep on growing. and YES. co2 DOES help out alot. if anyone says otherwise they are lying. i have grown w/ and w/o co2. and the difference is like night and day.



drizzyrogers said:


> o and how many times do you water a day


 i flood 4 times a day. first when the lights come on for 20 min. then 3 hours later i flood for 10 min. then 3 hours later i flood for 20 min. and then 3 hours later for 5 min. kinda weird flood cycles but hey its been working for me. i dont want to food them too much.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 27, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> rep where rep is due!!!


thanks...



Woomeister said:


> marijuana grows mainly between the tropic of cancer and capricorn, its damn hot there, people always go on about high temps but Im not one of them. When I went to thailand it was 100+ with 100% humidity and when I was in South Africa it was nearer 110 with 10% humidity the weed was great in both countries. Dont believe the hype!!


 well said woo +rep. everyone has their own beliefs. i believe in trial and error. thats is the ONLY fool proof way to know if something is true or not. if you dont try it then you will never know. dont believe these people that just speak and what they have heard and not what they have tried...



dankycheds said:


> nice m8 lvly looking palm trees m8


thanks.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 27, 2009)

A observation i just made was that all of the Erkle seem to be a good 5" or more shorter than the Kush. Maybe i should have just dont all Purple Kush or all Purple Erkle. Because i keep having to move the light up but its getting farther and farther away from the Erkle. Also the buds on all of the Erkle's are smaller than the other ones. Oh well. next time i wont make the same mistake.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 27, 2009)

i changed my res tonight. im using the lucas formula. 8ml of GH micro and 16ml of GH bloom. i also added 5 tsp of Big Bud. Hopefully it works out pretty well. I want the Buds to swell up real good. Also added 35ml of H2o2. EC was 1.8 PH was 5.4.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> i changed my res tonight. im using the lucas formula. 8ml of GH micro and 16ml of GH bloom. i also added 5 tsp of Big Bud. Hopefully it works out pretty well. I want the Buds to swell up real good. Also added 35ml of H2o2. EC was 1.8 PH was 5.4.


5.4 to 5.6 is wat look for to during flower.all 8 of my querkle that are haf urkle are not tall plants 18 to 24 inch avg.but i flower from seed to get fat buds faster with no veg time for things to climb in my 2gallon containers,, but my big buckets in my main groroom i veg 4 weex.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 27, 2009)

temps..... climatization


Purple Kush is in a league of her own


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 27, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> temps..... climatization
> 
> 
> Purple Kush is in a league of her own


 i agree with that. there is nothing like purple kush. excellent strain, great body high, yield is kinda small but hey you cant expect it to be perfect.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> i agree with that. there is nothing like purple kush. excellent strain, great body high, yield is kinda small but hey you cant expect it to be perfect.


 yea my bluemoonshine is like that ,been growin it reg for 8 yrs except my las gro.now i'm breeding branches and crossin these unique strains available.


----------



## bigbuddc (Aug 27, 2009)

This looks great very simple and very effective. Ive just started something similiar 3x3 ebb n flow w/ 600watts 36 plants. I do have a question for you. When do you think is the best time to trim the bottom leaves of the plant and how much should you leave behind. Thanks alot and keep up the good work Im learning alot!!


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 27, 2009)

raiderman said:


> yea my bluemoonshine is like that ,been growin it reg for 8 yrs except my las gro.now i'm breeding branches and crossin these unique strains available.


breeding branches? please elaborate on that. im not sure i know what that is but it sounds like something i would be interested in.



bigbuddc said:


> This looks great very simple and very effective. Ive just started something similiar 3x3 ebb n flow w/ 600watts 36 plants. I do have a question for you. When do you think is the best time to trim the bottom leaves of the plant and how much should you leave behind. Thanks alot and keep up the good work Im learning alot!!


 thanks.. al b. says you should trim up to week 3. and trim everything over an inch long. thats what ive been doing. however this time i have left some in there that i didnt trim completely. i want to see how their yield compares to the rest that were trimmed fully.


----------



## max yields (Aug 27, 2009)

I am pretty much doing the exact same thing as you. I have a 4x4 waiting on some clones to be transplanted in some 3" cubes with hydroton fill. I have a 1000w HPS with an extrasun 6" air-cooled, glass-fitted hood. 

The strain I am using. PK. God I love Hi-Cal. 

This has got to be the best luck EVER!!! Keeping a close eye on this. My babies should be in hand within a few days. 

Thanks for the good reporting.

BTW i had a choice of getting PK, greencrack, trainwreck, GDP or Sour Diesel for this setup. Which would you have gone with?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 27, 2009)

max yields said:


> I am pretty much doing the exact same thing as you. I have a 4x4 waiting on some clones to be transplanted in some 3" cubes with hydroton fill. I have a 1000w HPS with an extrasun 6" air-cooled, glass-fitted hood.
> 
> The strain I am using. PK. God I love Hi-Cal.
> 
> ...


 Good luck with your grow. Hopefully this can be of some assistance and she some light if you have any questions. If your using co2 then i would go with Purple Kush. If not i wouldve went with something that would yield a little more. The PK is low yielding. I was dissapointed with the yield back when i was growin in soil with no co2. Hope everything goes well with your grow...


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 28, 2009)

too damn warm tonight where I'm at. No co2 for my ladies tonight. Oh well. Hopefully they can get some tomorrow night. Hopefully it starts to cool down.


----------



## superspliff420 (Aug 28, 2009)

I just bought an ebb n flow system for 10 plants, what timing do you use for flooding and draining?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 29, 2009)

Another warm night so no co2 for the ladies. I hope it starts to cool down soon. This is not good. Temp in the tent is 85.5 with the vent fan on.


----------



## dontexist21 (Aug 30, 2009)

Any updates on your table mate, I completely tuned in on this grow


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 30, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> Another warm night so no co2 for the ladies. I hope it starts to cool down soon. This is not good. Temp in the tent is 85.5 with the vent fan on.



That's the main reason I stopped using my tents for flowering...... now I just use 'em for veg clone rooms with fluorescent lighting.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 30, 2009)

im thinkin about doin somthin like this bro, keep it updated and dont give up brother!!
kepp um growin!!


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 30, 2009)

superspliff420 said:


> I just bought an ebb n flow system for 10 plants, what timing do you use for flooding and draining?


when i first started i only flooded once every 3 days. but now i flood 4 times a day. 2 times for 20 mins. and 2 times for 5 mins. 



dontexist21 said:


> Any updates on your table mate, I completely tuned in on this grow


Its nice and cool tonight so co2 is in full effect. Temp in the tent is 87deg. I will be taking pictures of the ladies tonight and posting them.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 30, 2009)

jcdws602 said:


> That's the main reason I stopped using my tents for flowering...... now I just use 'em for veg clone rooms with fluorescent lighting.


If I had the room i wouldnt use it either but i dont right now. I am always in the room with the tent so i always have lights on and what not. Im getting ready to move down to So. Cal and setup a whole room with 5 4x4 trays and 3k watts. Huge SOG system. 300 Ladies co2 the whole 9. Gonna get some more strains too. Higher Yielding. When that happens you guys will be the first to know.



i grow everglades bud said:


> im thinkin about doin somthin like this bro, keep it updated and dont give up brother!!
> kepp um growin!!


Thanks. Pictures to come tonight.


----------



## bterz (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the .02...

i'll be checking in.


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 31, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> If I had the room i wouldnt use it either but i dont right now. I am always in the room with the tent so i always have lights on and what not. *Im getting ready to move down to So. Cal and setup a whole room with 5 4x4 trays and 3k watts. Huge SOG system. 300 Ladies co2 the whole 9. Gonna get some more strains too. Higher Yielding. When that happens you guys will be the first to know.*



Hell yeah!!


----------



## dieselhound (Aug 31, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> If I had the room i wouldnt use it either but i dont right now. I am always in the room with the tent so i always have lights on and what not. Im getting ready to move down to So. Cal and setup a whole room with 5 4x4 trays and 3k watts. Huge SOG system. 300 Ladies co2 the whole 9. Gonna get some more strains too. Higher Yielding. When that happens you guys will be the first to know.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Pictures to come tonight.


Make it happen. You won't have a hard time movin that shit it Cali bro. A club on every corner. Yeha!

DH

P.s.
I know it's medicinal.


----------



## uptosumpn (Aug 31, 2009)

Subscribed!! def wanna see this through!! because I was torn between soil and hydro, (ebb & flow) growing for my exotic strains,(GDP, Whiteberry, Kush, Mango, Sour Diesel White Widow,AK-47 and Twilight


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 31, 2009)

hydro is the shit for a sog!!


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 31, 2009)

dieselhound said:


> Make it happen. You won't have a hard time movin that shit it Cali bro. A club on every corner. Yeha!
> 
> DH
> 
> ...


i sure wont. i have a friend that works at a club as well...



uptosumpn said:


> Subscribed!! def wanna see this through!! because I was torn between soil and hydro, (ebb & flow) growing for my exotic strains,(GDP, Whiteberry, Kush, Mango, Sour Diesel White Widow,AK-47 and Twilight


ebb and flow all the way. soil is too much work.



i grow everglades bud said:


> hydro is the shit for a sog!!


 yep..


----------



## fatfarmer34 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice grow cant wait to see new pics.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 31, 2009)

Getting ready to go back into the tent and lollipop the last that need to be done. these damn branches just continue to grow. this is the last time. im not doing it again. when im done ill post some pictures......


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are a couple pictures i just snapped. They arent too great because of the light. if im awake when the lights go off ill take some more. im definately wishing i went with all PK now. alll of the erkles are way smaller than the PK and are being blocked by the HUGE fan leafs of the PK. i took one off earlier and measured it. from top of the leaf to the bottom were the stem started was 12" and from side to side it was 9". Ive never had fans leafs so damn BIG. oh well. anyway the PK are looking great. Big and healthy.

I also got my co2 tank refilled today. It would have been $25. I have a 15lb tank. But the guy that worked at the store was a stoner and smelled the dank on my clothes cause i had just finished smokin some and did it for free for some bud..


----------



## fehasleedz (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Brotha, you will def get the yield you are looking for! The girlz look great and your doing a superb job. I am looking to do a similar sog grow and I was wondering if you could put up your noot schedule and watering schedule from day one?? It would be a great help for noobie growers like myself. I thank you in advance if you can do it. You will def love living in Cali!


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 1, 2009)

fehasleedz said:


> Hey Brotha, you will def get the yield you are looking for! The girlz look great and your doing a superb job. I am looking to do a similar sog grow and I was wondering if you could put up your noot schedule and watering schedule from day one?? It would be a great help for noobie growers like myself. I thank you in advance if you can do it. You will def love living in Cali!


Thanks. The nute schedule has been the same the entire grow. Ive been using the Lucas Formula. GH micro 8ml/gal and GH Bloom 16ml/gal. The first week i flooded for 20 min every 3 days. After that i flooded every day for 20 min for the next week. And when they started flowering i flooded 4 times a day every 3 hours from the time the lights come on. 20 min then 5 then 20 then 5. Im using co2 so they need alot of water. Those that dont use co2 could get away with flooding once a day. Hell i might even be able to get away with flooding once a day but thats what ive been doing and the ladies seem to love it.


----------



## fehasleedz (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome thanks for the knowledge. You said you were moving to socal?!! Anywhere close to Orange County?


----------



## bterz (Sep 1, 2009)

Pretty cool about the free refill but hopefully thats a reminder to make sure you dont stink before going into places!! 

Stay safe!!

buytterz


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 1, 2009)

fehasleedz said:


> Awesome thanks for the knowledge. You said you were moving to socal?!! Anywhere close to Orange County?


yep. right next door. ill be in san bernardino county...



bterz said:


> Pretty cool about the free refill but hopefully thats a reminder to make sure you dont stink before going into places!!
> 
> Stay safe!!
> 
> buytterz


yeah. most of the time i dont worry about it. ive been pulled over with a 1/2lb, told the pigs i had it. they looked at it took some pictures called their superior and let me go on my way... gotta love Medical MJ...


----------



## fehasleedz (Sep 1, 2009)

About your nute sched. You change out your rez once every week? and then put your nutes in? So every watering which is several times a day they get nutes?? Ive grown in soil and have had plant issues, look either deficient or over nooted. I fertilized every other watering basically.


----------



## BIGKILLA (Sep 1, 2009)

lookin good man i have a quick ? for you what type of system did you have the mother in where you got the clones from..........and what was your method to get the clones rooted and ready to be put in the tray if you could answer that for me i would really appreiciate it my dude thanks


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 1, 2009)

fehasleedz said:


> About your nute sched. You change out your rez once every week? and then put your nutes in? So every watering which is several times a day they get nutes?? Ive grown in soil and have had plant issues, look either deficient or over nooted. I fertilized every other watering basically.


 i change my res every 14 days. every day i top my res off with nuted water thats ph'd to 5.2 and ec of 2.0. that keeps the overall ph of the res down and the ec where it needs to be. yes they get nutes evey watering. ive grown in soil and fed my plants every watering and none of them burned up. if they so show signs of burning or something your nutrient solution might be too strong.



BIGKILLA said:


> lookin good man i have a quick ? for you what type of system did you have the mother in where you got the clones from..........and what was your method to get the clones rooted and ready to be put in the tray if you could answer that for me i would really appreiciate it my dude thanks


 I had my mothers in soil. ive since then changed it to a hydro system. i rooted them in root riot cubes then transplanted them to the 4" rockwool cubes.


----------



## BIGKILLA (Sep 1, 2009)

ok thanks man and by any chance how often did you water the clones in the root riots cause i had a problem with the seedlings i started i didnt no how often to water them i had them in rapid rooters and i would really like to get the cloneing down cause im planning to do a sog just like this and thats lots of clones thanks..............


----------



## BIGKILLA (Sep 1, 2009)

o yea one more ? what type of hydro system did you put your mother in and how many mothers did you have to get that many clones thanks again my dude............


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)

>


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Sep 1, 2009)

sweet valley high!


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 1, 2009)

BIGKILLA said:


> ok thanks man and by any chance how often did you water the clones in the root riots cause i had a problem with the seedlings i started i didnt no how often to water them i had them in rapid rooters and i would really like to get the cloneing down cause im planning to do a sog just like this and thats lots of clones thanks..............


the root riot come pre moistened from the store. thats the best thing about it. its pretty much a no brainer. just cut your clones at an angle below the node. dip in clones and insert a half way down into the cube. put it back in the tray and cover with a humidome. mist twice daily with a spray bottle with ph'd water and your good to go. you can expect roots in 10-14 days.



BIGKILLA said:


> o yea one more ? what type of hydro system did you put your mother in and how many mothers did you have to get that many clones thanks again my dude............


 i put the mothers in a ebb and flow system exactly like the one im using for flowering. only smaller and no co2 under a 600w MH. i have 18 mothers.


----------



## DrDank (Sep 1, 2009)

looking sweet, nice jorb


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 1, 2009)

DrDank said:


> looking sweet, nice jorb


thanks................


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 1, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


>


thanks gypsy... hopefully the continue to swell and put on some weight...


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Sep 1, 2009)

god dam those things are looking great my brotha!! 
lmao hook a white boy up with a taster lmao when its all done~!!!!
lol


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 1, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> god dam those things are looking great my brotha!!
> lmao hook a white boy up with a taster lmao when its all done~!!!!
> lol


if you think they look good you should definately smell em... man do they smell good... nice sweet purple smell.... come to cali and ill hook you up. lol.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Sep 1, 2009)

dont tempt me, im in washington buddy lmao and i know i love the smell of pk


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 1, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> dont tempt me, im in washington buddy lmao and i know i love the smell of pk


oh i thought you were in florida. you guys have any purple up there?


----------



## mrnb10 (Sep 1, 2009)

where did you get those purple kush and purple urkle seeds do they ship to the u.s?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 1, 2009)

mrnb10 said:


> where did you get those purple kush and purple urkle seeds do they ship to the u.s?


i didnt get them as seeds. i got both of them as clones. and have been cloning them ever since.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Sep 2, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> oh i thought you were in florida. you guys have any purple up there?


yeah i live there but im on vacation and yes the purp is fantastic!! but i love a good white strain, i aint gonna lie!!



mrnb10 said:


> where did you get those purple kush and purple urkle seeds do they ship to the u.s?


 and PK is from clone only, no seeds for it, so i heard, but there is early PK from , ....... well i dont remember but you can buy the clones off line but dont remember the site? sorry!!


----------



## druluv (Sep 2, 2009)

tagging along for the journey


----------



## BIGKILLA (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks man i really appreiciate you answering my ? you really helped me you doing good man keep doing your thang..............


----------



## BIGKILLA (Sep 2, 2009)

o yea my bad i forgot what i wanted to ask you what about if you started from seed how often did you water the seedling and what did you have them in and how long did you wait before you droped your seedling into your ebb and flow system and how many waterings did you start off doing when you first put the seedlings in the ebb and flow thanks


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

hermie a PK  ..... feminized PK seeds 

there is no way to re breed the original SR71 PK.... just clone it..... which reminds me, its about that time


----------



## fehasleedz (Sep 3, 2009)

I really appreciate helping out a noobie like myself, I really want to try a sog grow like yours. I will be purchasing a tent and lights set up. I wanted to do a few soil grows to get a good understanding of how to grow. Can you explain what the EC is? What type of instrument do i use to measure it? Thanks for your help the girls are looking awesome. Would you recommend white widow for a sog grow?


----------



## fehasleedz (Sep 3, 2009)

Whats the best most efficient way to regulate temp inside your grow room? whats the distance you keep your lights from the tops of your plants?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 3, 2009)

fehasleedz said:


> I really appreciate helping out a noobie like myself, I really want to try a sog grow like yours. I will be purchasing a tent and lights set up. I wanted to do a few soil grows to get a good understanding of how to grow. Can you explain what the EC is? What type of instrument do i use to measure it? Thanks for your help the girls are looking awesome. Would you recommend white widow for a sog grow?


 No problem dude. Once i was a noob just like you and without this site i would probably still be a noob. This site is very beneficial to alot. Im just trying to give back and help out. 

EC stands for electrical conductivity. Most people measure in PPM. But unlike PPM, EC is a direct measurement. PPM is calculated. Sometimes it is confusing to some because there are 2 types of PPM measurements, there is the 0.5 and 0.7 PPM conversion. 0.7 is the most common. But EC is always the same. I use a Bluelab truncheon meter to calculate the EC. you can get them at any hydro store or online. 

White widow would be a good strain for sog. I think Al B. uses that strain for his SOG. If you dont know who Al B. is just look around. Some of his threads are stickies on forums.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 3, 2009)

fehasleedz said:


> Whats the best most efficient way to regulate temp inside your grow room? whats the distance you keep your lights from the tops of your plants?


The best way is to get the proper size fan for the room. I think the rule is your fan should exchange the air in the room 3x a min. If it does it more than that then thats good too. I keep my lights about 1 foot from the tops of the plants. Everyone does it different though. You have to see what works for you. But the further they are from the light the less lumens they will receive.


----------



## fehasleedz (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks brotha, again your info is much appreciated! you have your girls in rockwool cubes right? what procedure did you go through to prepare them? adn what type of water are you using? Are you posting up pics again soon? I would love to see thier progress, keep it up!!!


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 3, 2009)

fehasleedz said:


> thanks brotha, again your info is much appreciated! you have your girls in rockwool cubes right? what procedure did you go through to prepare them? adn what type of water are you using? Are you posting up pics again soon? I would love to see thier progress, keep it up!!!


 yes i do have them in rockwool cubes. i preped them by soaking them in water hat was ph'd to 5.0 for 15 min. im using regular tap water. i add the nutes first and then PH it. i will post some more pictures soon.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 3, 2009)

i was in the tent last night topping off my res and examining the ladies to see if i had any bugs/pests etc. and i really think my yield is going to suffer because of the erkle. Compared to the PK they are so small and seem so underdeveloped. All the PK are big with thick stalks looking healthy and are growing viorously while the Erkle seem like they are just tagging along for the ride. I cant see the tops of any of the Erkles from the top of the canopy. I have to look underneath to find them. They are still growing but I think if I would have went with all PK my outcome would be alot better. I still think i will get over a lb. I hope so anyway.


----------



## BIGKILLA (Sep 3, 2009)

??? What about if you started from seed how often did you water the seedling????? What did you have them in and how long did you wait before you droped your seedling into your ebb and flow system?????? How many waterings did you start off doing when you first put the seedlings in the ebb and flow???? thanks for helping man i appriciate cha for real.........


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 3, 2009)

BIGKILLA said:


> ??? What about if you started from seed how often did you water the seedling????? What did you have them in and how long did you wait before you droped your seedling into your ebb and flow system?????? How many waterings did you start off doing when you first put the seedlings in the ebb and flow???? thanks for helping man i appriciate cha for real.........


If you started from seed it would be the same deal. After you germiate the seed transplant it into a root riot cube. once the cube has roots coming out transplant into rockwool. then put into your system.


----------



## BIGKILLA (Sep 4, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> If you started from seed it would be the same deal. After you germiate the seed transplant it into a root riot cube. once the cube has roots coming out transplant into rockwool. then put into your system.


Thanks man but like when the roots come out of the root riots you have to wait for them to come out of the rockwool to before you put them in the system right?and how oftem did you water them thanks again man


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 4, 2009)

BIGKILLA said:


> Thanks man but like when the roots come out of the root riots you have to wait for them to come out of the rockwool to before you put them in the system right?and how oftem did you water them thanks again man


no you dont wait until the roots come out of the rockwool. as soon as you transplant them into the rockwool you put them into the system. and water every 3 or so days. rockwool holds alot of water.


----------



## BIGKILLA (Sep 4, 2009)

Alright man i appreiciate it........


----------



## BIGKILLA (Sep 4, 2009)

I have some blueberry seeds from dutch passion do you thank they would be good for a sog?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 4, 2009)

BIGKILLA said:


> I have some blueberry seeds from dutch passion do you thank they would be good for a sog?


possibly. you will have to start some mothers first though so you can supply yourself with the clones for your system.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 5, 2009)

Its nice and cool tonight so the ladies are marinating in co2. Temp inside the tent is 89 exactly. They have been sittin in 1500 PPM co2 since about 9:10 PM. exhaust fan hasnt come one once.


----------



## BIGKILLA (Sep 5, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> its nice and cool tonight so the ladies are marinating in co2. Temp inside the tent is 89 exactly. They have been sittin in 1500 ppm co2 since about 9:10 pm. Exhaust fan hasnt come one once.


how many times a day do you run the co2 and how long?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 5, 2009)

BIGKILLA said:


> how many times a day do you run the co2 and how long?


everything is hooked up to a controller. if the temp stays where its supposed to be then itll stay on as long as the lights are on. if it gets too hot then it will turn off and my vent fan will come on to bring the temp down.


----------



## BIGKILLA (Sep 5, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> everything is hooked up to a controller. If the temp stays where its supposed to be then itll stay on as long as the lights are on. If it gets too hot then it will turn off and my vent fan will come on to bring the temp down.


o ok so as long as temp is right and lights are on it is on at 1500 ppm right?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 5, 2009)

BIGKILLA said:


> o ok so as long as temp is right and lights are on it is on at 1500 ppm right?


 yes..................


----------



## fehasleedz (Sep 7, 2009)

PICSSSS!!!! lets see the bitches!!!


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Sep 7, 2009)

for reall, im excited about this thread!
i feel like im growin them lmao


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 7, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> for reall, im excited about this thread!
> i feel like im growin them lmao


lmao. im glad some of you are following along and excited about my grow as much as i am. But honestly, if your excited about this one then i know you guys will be having orgasms about the future ones i have planned.... ill take some picture in a few minutes.............


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 7, 2009)

Fungus gnats dont really seem like that much of a problem but let me tell you that they are a pain in the ass.. Ive had them for quite some time now because ive had my mothers in soil so they were always flying around the soil and what not. They didnt really bother me too much and they werent too many of them so i never did anything about them. But any how i took some clones a couple of weeks ago and a lot of them died. I usually have 100% rooting success. This time i had about 75%. But alot of the ones that had roots were wilting and the leaves were changing colors and what not. So i started to open up the cubes and inside i found little larvae eating my roots. After doing some research i found that the fungus knats lay eggs and the larvae like to feed on roots. So those of you that have fungus gnats i advise you to do something about them now before they cause you some problems. Now im trying to get rid of them...........


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are some pictures i just took. Enjoy..... BTW. the string you guys see with the little device on top is a hygrometer. Ive been keeping track of the temp and humidity at the canopy right underneath the light to see how it differs from what the meter hooked up to the controller reads. The meter hooked up to the controller isnt directly under the light so i know it reads a litle cooler than directly under the light. So i just wanted to see the difference. The temp right under the light is about 2 degrees higher than the temp the controller reads. But the humidity right under the light is about 10% lower than the humidity that the controller reads........................


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Sep 8, 2009)

i cant wait for the future lol and i love those little girls like they were my own, need a god father lmao?? 
they can visit me when they are all grown up


----------



## made402 (Sep 8, 2009)

I feel your pain with the fungas gnats bro... I wont use rw anymore because them lil bastards killed over 70 of my clones. I also grow in a 4X4 FD i use net pots and rock for mine though and a few less plants.. Ive been here since the begining and Ive never seen you mention the final hight youre at with the ladys assuming theyre done streching at this point. Good journal very detailed and if you think youre lazy I must be a big POS lol XD


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 8, 2009)

made402 said:


> I feel your pain with the fungas gnats bro... I wont use rw anymore because them lil bastards killed over 70 of my clones. I also grow in a 4X4 FD i use net pots and rock for mine though and a few less plants.. Ive been here since the begining and Ive never seen you mention the final hight youre at with the ladys assuming theyre done streching at this point. Good journal very detailed and if you think youre lazy I must be a big POS lol XD


The final height of the PK is about 2ft. Some are a little bigger and some are a little shorter. Now the erkle is a whole different story. All of those are about 12-15" and are way too damn short. I wish i went with all PK. My yield is deffinatelygoing to suffer because of it. They are below the PK and are getting barely any light..


----------



## made402 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah man that sucks seem like youre just like me I really like to try shit and learn that way. Im runnin 3 strains on my table right now total of 43 clones so im sure ill share your pain yet again went its time to flower. What height did you flip them at if you can recall? Either way I still bet youll get your 640 grams.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 9, 2009)

made402 said:


> Yeah man that sucks seem like youre just like me I really like to try shit and learn that way. Im runnin 3 strains on my table right now total of 43 clones so im sure ill share your pain yet again went its time to flower. What height did you flip them at if you can recall? Either way I still bet youll get your 640 grams.


yeah i like to try shit too. but im not gonna do that anymore. im just gonna run one strain a tray from now on. i flipped them when they were about 8 or so inches. Some where smaller than that but for the most part they were all about that tall.


----------



## dieselhound (Sep 9, 2009)

Fucking kick ass bro! 

You are nailing it. 

I use mosquito dunks and sometimes I'll wash in predator nematodes if the problem is bad. nematodes are recommended for soil mediums mainly and can be used in hydro mediums if used frequently. 

Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## dieselhound (Sep 10, 2009)

I think I found your true identity.

Keep it up. Pun intended.


----------



## MrSmellGood (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm hooked. Just read the whole thread from the beginning till now. Just smoked so that helped too. hahah But yah the ladies are looking really sexy.


----------



## MrSmellGood (Sep 10, 2009)

K now scribed.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 10, 2009)

dieselhound said:


> I think I found your true identity.
> 
> Keep it up. Pun intended.


 


MrSmellGood said:


> I'm hooked. Just read the whole thread from the beginning till now. Just smoked so that helped too. hahah But yah the ladies are looking really sexy.


thanks man. its been alot of work.


MrSmellGood said:


> K now scribed.


the best is yet to come.......


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Sep 11, 2009)

lamo, i love this thread!!
since my family is in the plant growin biz, nematodes have always been an enemy but i liked the idea lol
!!

need to see my little god daughters lol weres the pics at? lol


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 11, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> lamo, i love this thread!!
> since my family is in the plant growin biz, nematodes have always been an enemy but i liked the idea lol
> !!
> 
> need to see my little god daughters lol weres the pics at? lol


 im in L.A. right now. i left my wife at home with the ladies. shes babysitting them for me for a few days. ill be back on saturday and ill take some more pictures for you guys. ill try to take some good ones....


----------



## kingdick (Sep 11, 2009)

im diggin this grow dude
when you guna harvest?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 11, 2009)

kingdick said:


> im diggin this grow dude
> when you guna harvest?


 harvest will be 8 - 10 weeks from 8/10. So sometime after October 5th. Maybe on the 5th or a week or so after. I want to harvest at exactly 60 days.


----------



## kingdick (Sep 12, 2009)

happy days with that yeild


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 13, 2009)

Just got back home and opened up the door and the wonderful aroma of purple came bursting through. Its only been a few days and it seems like they've grown a bunch. Doesnt it always seem like when your away from your babies for a few days they grow a lot? Any how im changing the res right now. Its been about 16 days since ive changed it and tonight when i looked at them a few of them looked like they had nute burn. So i checked the ec and indeed it was a little high. I think the res had salt build up. The colas right under the light are getting FAT. They are only on day 34 of flowering and the PK are already twice as big as my last batch. The damn erkle seems to still be just tagging along. co2 does wonders..... Maybe growing in hydro has something to do with it as well. ill try to take some good pictures. its kinda hard though, its a jungle in there.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 13, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> Just got back home and opened up the door and the wonderful aroma of purple came bursting through. Its only been a few days and it seems like they've grown a bunch. *Doesnt it always seem like when your away from your babies for a few days they grow a lot?* Any how im changing the res right now. Its been about 16 days since ive changed it and tonight when i looked at them a few of them looked like they had nute burn. So i checked the ec and indeed it was a little high. I think the res had salt build up. The colas right under the light are getting FAT. They are only on day 34 of flowering and the PK are already twice as big as my last batch. The damn erkle seems to still be just tagging along. co2 does wonders..... Maybe growing in hydro has something to do with it as well. ill try to take some good pictures. its kinda hard though, its a jungle in there.



I know what you mean,.,.,.,can't see the growth when your always looking at them...a few days without seeing them and bam they look like monsters....hehehe........... be waitng for the pic update


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 14, 2009)

So while examining my buds last night i thought of something. The buds on my PK are all ROCK SOLID and super dense. While the buds on the Erkle feel something like a cotton ball. I know it has to due with the lack of light that the erkle is getting. They are so short that they are being shaded by the PK. Essentially its like they are a lower branch that you would of just lollipopped off because it wouldnt receive sufficient light. Thats how short they are. I got the idea last night that maybe i should harvest all of the PK a week early and leave the Erkle in there for a week or 2 extra so they could receive a good 2 or 3 weeks of good light. what you guys think?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 15, 2009)

all of you must be on strike from my thread because i havent updated with any new pictures soooo.... Heres some pics. enjoy.


----------



## SDSativa (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice set up man. Plants look like they are filling in nicely.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2009)

PK will outperform erckle any day........


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 19, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> PK will outperform erckle any day........


yeah i know that now.... wish i woulda knew that 7 weeks ago.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2009)

I coulda told you that....... its your thing......


----------



## Sure Shot (Sep 19, 2009)

Your looking good there. 
Nice job so far.


----------



## uptosumpn (Sep 20, 2009)

WHAT WOULD YOU SAY IS THE MOST POTENT, INDICA DORMANT PURPLE STRAIN THERE IS WITH A GOOD YEILD FOR INDOORS??
AND YOUR GIRLS ARE LOOKING FANTASTIC rbahadosingh


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 21, 2009)

uptosumpn said:


> WHAT WOULD YOU SAY IS THE MOST POTENT, INDICA DORMANT PURPLE STRAIN THERE IS WITH A GOOD YEILD FOR INDOORS??
> AND YOUR GIRLS ARE LOOKING FANTASTIC rbahadosingh


i would definately say purple kush is one of the most potent indoor purple strains if not the most potent. it is ridiculously potent. even the heaviest MJ users will acknowldge that. not saying it is the most potent strain. but it definately deserves props.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 21, 2009)

i feel like chopping all of my PK down. They look so yummy. I know i should let them go for a couple more weeks. But i feel like i cant wait that long. They are in tremendous danger of being slayed. Alot of the pistils are beginning to turn orange but more than half are still white. I want to cut soooo bad. What should i do?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 21, 2009)

i know soem of you are probably wondering why i wanna chop early. this next week we are going to have a heat wave in and everyday the temps are going to be in excess of 90. tomorrow and tuesday they are going to be over 100 and i know all week they wont be getting any co2 and i feel like more harm will be done if i just let them be rather than cut them. the temps will be too high and they will just be stressed. so i feel like it makes more sense to just chop. any opinions?


----------



## LacyLePlant (Sep 21, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> I just started my grow. I have 64 plants in 4" rockwool ontop of a coco mat in a 4x4 sun hut under 1000w air cooled HPS. Also im using a Sentinel CHHC-1 controller for co2 enrichment and management. Its Hooked up to 15lb co2 tank and exhaust fan. Ive done sog a few times in soil and decided it was time to try hydro. The strains ive chosen are Purple Kush from Blue Sky coffee shop in oakland and Purple Erkle from the purple heart in oakland. I hope to yield 640 grams. Hopefully my goal isnt too high. What do you all think the total yield will be? I plan on vegging for about a 5-7 days just to get the roots going into the rockwool blocks pretty well before i switch to flower. I will be using co2 with the ppm set to 1500. If temps reach 89 the co2 will stop and the exhaust fan kicks in to cool down everything. I will be running the light at night in order to try and keep the temps as low as possible. Im using GH Micro and GH Bloom nutes. 8ml per gal of micro and 16ml per gal of bloom.


I would try to do an air exchange at around 85! Co2 allows a 5-7 increase in temps if running 1500 ppms! with proper nutrition and an even canopy, i would predict at lease a gram a watt! Cant wait to see what happens!


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 21, 2009)

hey dude, nice grow. I also grow PK and I never pull it before the tenth week. the hardest wait in the world, man. pull only half if you have to pull any.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 21, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> i know soem of you are probably wondering why i wanna chop early. this next week we are going to have a heat wave in and everyday the temps are going to be in excess of 90. tomorrow and tuesday they are going to be over 100 and i know all week they wont be getting any co2 and i feel like more harm will be done if i just let them be rather than cut them. the temps will be too high and they will just be stressed. so i feel like it makes more sense to just chop. any opinions?


Just wait........the heat and no Co2 won't cause any harm that will kill them they will still keep maturing....


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice setup bro,
You're really using all the corners of your tent there 
Subscribed waiting for the end results..
+rep!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2009)

yes wait..... patients pays ..... sometimes less is more too  (in regards to your C02)


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 21, 2009)

well i havent cut yet. they are still alive for the time being. dont know how they will end up tonight though. im trying to hold off for as long as i can..... but the scissors keep calling my name........


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 21, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> well i havent cut yet. they are still alive for the time being. dont know how they will end up tonight though. im trying to hold off for as long as i can.....* but the scissors keep calling my name*........




Hehehehe..............


----------



## GooDvzEviL (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice thread bro I've read everything up to this point. definitely subscribed! 

I Recently came up on (2) 3X3 Trays and (1) 70 Gallon Reservoir and going the Ebb and Flow route for sure. 

I'm vegging 3 Bubba Kush since 8/26 and 1 Hindu OG since 9/06 in 4'' RW cubes. Keeping 1 BK and the Hindu OG as mother plants.. and will be Flowering 2 BK's to get an idea of how yield will be. 

Great Job man!


GooDvzEv1L


----------



## Dubstepn (Sep 27, 2009)

+rep for sure. A dominant set up that I dream about...

A quick question, What nutes did you use as soon as you put the cubes in and how often did you flush with fresh cubes? I think I remember you saying you flushed one day and I saw your nute ratio at the opening post but is that what you used with freshly placed cubes?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 28, 2009)

Dubstepn said:


> +rep for sure. A dominant set up that I dream about...
> 
> A quick question, What nutes did you use as soon as you put the cubes in and how often did you flush with fresh cubes? I think I remember you saying you flushed one day and I saw your nute ratio at the opening post but is that what you used with freshly placed cubes?


I used the lucas formula the whole way through the entire grow. i think it was after week 2 i added big bud to the feeding. i only used it at half strength.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 28, 2009)

well ive been busy this past week so i havent been on here that much. anyhow. i chopped the bigger PK ladies last week tuesday. im going to chop the rest tonight. off of the 12 PK that i chopped and dryed ive gotten 227grams total.way more than i originally anticipated. the buds are rock hard solid and dense. its ridiculous how hard they are.I feel like if i would have used all PK i woulda got over 2lbs . we'll see next time. Ive more than doubled my yield from my last sog per plant. last time i yielded about 5-6 grams per plant. thats pretty pathetic compared to this time. i dont know if it was the co2 or hydro or maybe the combination. but whatever it was im sticking with this setup.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 28, 2009)

sounds like your about to get dialed in  how bout some pics!


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 29, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> sounds like your about to get dialed in  how bout some pics!


 i sure am. i think i will be pulling in something greater than 2lbs next time. i will post some pics when i am done cutting..


----------



## dontexist21 (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice grow, congrats on the results, question did you flush your plants?


----------



## Cesaro (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll be doing this exact thing, however I'll be using 600w. I'll have co2, but not Sent. Doing it the old fashioned way. I'll be doing Ice, or Aurora Indica for the grow. I was thinking about doing both of them, but you seemed to had have a horrible experience doing two strains.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 29, 2009)

Cesaro said:


> I'll be doing this exact thing, however I'll be using 600w. I'll have co2, but not Sent. Doing it the old fashioned way. I'll be doing Ice, or Aurora Indica for the grow. I was thinking about doing both of them, but you seemed to had have a horrible experience doing two strains.


i would definately try to get the controller. i know a few people who have used co2 and ended up kiilling their plants from too much co2. 

i would probably just go with one strain because they might grow at different paces. but if you do decide to go with 2 strains make sure you put one strain on one side and the other strain on the other side of the tray. dont mix them all up like my dumbass did. all of them probably would came out good if i separated them.


----------



## uptosumpn (Sep 30, 2009)

great info there on the seperating them...and congrats on the harvest! luv dem purple strains! So what purple strain would you say is the biggest yeilder? (per plant dry) and most potent?


----------



## kovo (Oct 6, 2009)

wat you end up with dude


----------



## rbahadosingh (Oct 6, 2009)

uptosumpn said:


> great info there on the seperating them...and congrats on the harvest! luv dem purple strains! So what purple strain would you say is the biggest yeilder? (per plant dry) and most potent?


probably would be purple kush or grand daddy purple. purple erkle is definately more potent than purple kush. purple erkle is the most potent strain ive smoked by far.


kovo said:


> wat you end up with dude


alot of the PE is still drying so i dont know the total yet. but i can say that if i went with all PK i woulda had somewhere between 11/2 to 2 lbs.


----------



## kovo (Oct 6, 2009)

2 Ibs i'm blown away i'm one of the suckers who voted 300 to 400 grams!how wrong was i good stuff put that in ya pipe and smoke it =]


----------



## bterz (Oct 6, 2009)

I voted more then 600 grams because mathematically that should be easy.

I always believe the 1gpw rule is a huge goal for everybody, and I figure Hydro SOG is the easiest way to achieve that goal.

64 plants x 14g per plant is just shy of 900grams. 

I think 14g per plant can be done EASILY given the right strain. 

If you're not giving them any veg time I suggest something a strain like AK47 or a Thai strain. Something with very strong stems that roots like hell. Good root growth from freshly cut clones is really the only way to start a large SoG with no veg time.

I'm sure im repeating things you already know but given your conditions and efforts so far, I can see you easily achieving 2.5#s next run.

best of luck, good job! Now lets see some harvest photos please


----------



## trulojik (Oct 6, 2009)

lookin sik bruv!.... how do i subscribe???


----------



## trulojik (Oct 6, 2009)

oi papay i jus realised.... thusi thay apnay ho!!!!
subscribed!!


----------



## dieselhound (Oct 6, 2009)

dontexist21 said:


> Nice grow, congrats on the results, question did you flush your plants?


What happened to the money shots? What did they look like at the end?
I think I'm missing a couple pages of your journal bro. Last pics. are like 3-weeks ago. Catch us up. we've followed this long.

Thanks,
DH


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 7, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> probably would be purple kush or grand daddy purple. purple erkle is definately more potent than purple kush. purple erkle is the most potent strain ive smoked by far.
> 
> 
> alot of the PE is still drying so i dont know the total yet. but i can say that if i went with all PK i woulda had somewhere between 11/2 to 2 lbs.


Solid grow dude, giving me some nice ideas for my own - setup is virtually identical to yours (1000HPS, Sentinel CO2 control, 4x4 tent), except that I'm going to have a system of connected DWC in 5 gallon buckets.

There's gonna be 16 buckets in my tent, and I was going to go with one plant per bucket (for legal reasons, admittedly - running 64 flowering is always gonna have you over that magical 100 number), but now you've got me thinking I might just say "fugg it" and go with four per bucket like I'd initially planned.

Of course, I might just stay with the single plant per bucket and top them to get four colas.

Sorry for rambling on your thread, just wanted to say sick grow and keep doing what you're doing.

Lol, okay now I remember what I wanted to ask you - just ordered my Sentinel tonight, and I wanted to know what you thought of it - how easy is it to program, work with, anything you'd change about it, just general thoughts about it.

Thanks for your time,
Bob


----------



## rbahadosingh (Oct 8, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Solid grow dude, giving me some nice ideas for my own - setup is virtually identical to yours (1000HPS, Sentinel CO2 control, 4x4 tent), except that I'm going to have a system of connected DWC in 5 gallon buckets.
> 
> There's gonna be 16 buckets in my tent, and I was going to go with one plant per bucket (for legal reasons, admittedly - running 64 flowering is always gonna have you over that magical 100 number), but now you've got me thinking I might just say "fugg it" and go with four per bucket like I'd initially planned.
> 
> ...


its way too easy to program. it was definately the best investment ive made by far. without it my grow would have been 100x harder.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Oct 8, 2009)

kovo said:


> 2 Ibs i'm blown away i'm one of the suckers who voted 300 to 400 grams!how wrong was i good stuff put that in ya pipe and smoke it =]


 i didnt get 2 lbs. the total was a little over a pound. if i would have went with all PK i woulda have easily gotten 1 1/2 to 2lbs.



bterz said:


> I voted more then 600 grams because mathematically that should be easy.
> 
> I always believe the 1gpw rule is a huge goal for everybody, and I figure Hydro SOG is the easiest way to achieve that goal.
> 
> ...


i thought i would have gotten over 600g as well. i know i wouldve gotten that if i went with all PK. i will next time for sure. im setting up my next grow now....



dieselhound said:


> What happened to the money shots? What did they look like at the end?
> I think I'm missing a couple pages of your journal bro. Last pics. are like 3-weeks ago. Catch us up. we've followed this long.
> 
> Thanks,
> DH


 ill post some pics now.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 8, 2009)

lookin good my friend!


----------



## rbahadosingh (Oct 8, 2009)

Pictures from 9/17


----------



## rbahadosingh (Oct 8, 2009)

Pictures from 09/21/09


----------



## rbahadosingh (Oct 8, 2009)

Pictures from 09/29/09


----------



## rbahadosingh (Oct 8, 2009)

Im currently in the process of setting up my next grow. 8x4 SunHut. 2 1000w digital HPS air cooled Magnum XXXL hood. co2, dehumidifier. i might add and A/C. im not sure yet cause its getting cold now so i dont think i need it. i will run 2 4x4 trays. GH Lucas formula in one res with big bud. and fox farms nutes in the other res. im the experimental type and i want to see what nutes gives better results. i will post the link in here when i start a new thread.


----------



## smith bagley (Oct 8, 2009)

great thread will keep a look out for your next, you gonna run same amount of plants in each tray as this last one, been debatin bout how many for my ebb 4x4 same style, runnin PPP, bubblicous, same nuts. interested in foxfarm vs GH almost went and got fox but already have GH and yours was a great gig with it. 

next one should be dialed in, best of luck 

going all pk this next one?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Oct 8, 2009)

smith bagley said:


> great thread will keep a look out for your next, you gonna run same amount of plants in each tray as this last one, been debatin bout how many for my ebb 4x4 same style, runnin PPP, bubblicous, same nuts. interested in foxfarm vs GH almost went and got fox but already have GH and yours was a great gig with it.
> 
> next one should be dialed in, best of luck
> 
> going all pk this next one?


i am not doing 64 per tray my next run. the PK woulda not all be able to fit. it would definatelty be hard to fit that many so im going with 49 per tray. and definately all PK. i should be able to get around 2lbs per tray. maybe a little less. but for sure i know ill get atleast 1 1/2 lbs per tray.


----------



## smith bagley (Oct 8, 2009)

hey quick question guess i could re read your thread but ...

I areo clone about 99% sucess but have been soil up to this point just got into rockwool cubes 4in for my trays, I soak (ro water) prior but do you soak in nutes solution from begining if so I am GH what part per gal do you recomend for transplant into rock cubes if any.

my soil is out of control for growth but my cubes are just kinda chillin and not where i would expect.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Oct 8, 2009)

smith bagley said:


> hey quick question guess i could re read your thread but ...
> 
> I areo clone about 99% sucess but have been soil up to this point just got into rockwool cubes 4in for my trays, I soak (ro water) prior but do you soak in nutes solution from begining if so I am GH what part per gal do you recomend for transplant into rock cubes if any.
> 
> my soil is out of control for growth but my cubes are just kinda chillin and not where i would expect.


i soak with ph'd water. i used a little liquid karma in the soak because it promotes good roots. it may take a while for the roots to get going but when they do the growth rate will be good.


----------



## smith bagley (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks for getting bk to me, I just ph soaked them and I run just a dab of root 66 in my cloner few days befor I transplant.

seems like I double, triple check every move on something new. 

I am sure you have had your questions, transitions to ebb and flo from soil any regrets about trays and ebb.

+ rep 

Al B has some good thread as you said but yours has helped me with alot of debating I was having.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Oct 10, 2009)

smith bagley said:


> thanks for getting bk to me, I just ph soaked them and I run just a dab of root 66 in my cloner few days befor I transplant.
> 
> seems like I double, triple check every move on something new.
> 
> ...


No problem. If you have anymore questions fee lfree to PM me. In my transition to ebb and flow I have had no regrets. Only enjoyment. I find it easier than soil. Its pretty much a no brainer. I use to kill my back watering all those damn plants. Now i barely do anything. The hardest thing during my whole grow was puting all the plants into the tray and spreading them out evenly. Everything else was a breeze. I think you will definately appreciate it....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 10, 2009)

I weigh them closely..... soil still ends up the winner with me.... though I think I will continue to work with Coco, I think eventually coco will pull ahead of the soil once I have gotten it dialed in....... kind of too easy, know what I mean? Im not on my toes enough with it yet,


----------



## dieselhound (Oct 12, 2009)

dieselhound said:


> That would be me. No offense. It's been my experience w/ these "elite" purple's that smaller yields are the case. You'll get right around a pound. Nothin to sneeze at either. I can't seem to get over an elbow w/ sea of green style. I hope you score a lot more. Good Luck
> DH


Right around a pound huh?

So, what do I win? lol.

Great job!!! Good luck w/ next one.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Oct 13, 2009)

dieselhound said:


> Right around a pound huh?
> 
> So, what do I win? lol.
> 
> Great job!!! Good luck w/ next one.


yeah. woulda easily been 1 1/2 to 2 lbs if i used all PK. my next round should go much better....


----------



## bterz (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice one bud.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 13, 2009)

damn im a lil late but ill have to follow ur next grow. im checkin into a setup similar to urs as well. ill have to find more time and read the whole thread. -scribed anyways


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 30, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> yeah. woulda easily been 1 1/2 to 2 lbs if i used all PK. my next round should go much better....


Hey man, just checking into this thread again, as I (inadvertently) have basically copied your entire setup.

We already had the 4x4 tent , 1000HPS, and Sentinel in common, and now I've switched up my plan from buckets and have a Botanicare 4x4 tray in there to run E&F.

Ironically enough, I'm also a disciple of Lucas (I swear, I'm not your stalker ).

However, I'm gonna put about 25-30 plants per tray in 2 gallon pots with hydroton, as opposed to rockwool (only difference I can really see).

Anyhow, if you're still checking this thread, had a couple of questions for you - #1, do you have an RO filter? Also, how often did you change out your res? Did you do every couple of weeks or did you just top off for the whole grow like Lucas does? How large was/is your res? Did you use the 0-8-16 of Flora or the 6ml of Floranova?

Sorry if these questions were already covered in your thread - I read the whole thing a few weeks ago but don't recall if you answered these questions.

Thanks for your time, and not to scare you or anything, but my next setup is also going to be a 4x8 tent with two 4x4 tables.

Weird, huh?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Oct 31, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Hey man, just checking into this thread again, as I (inadvertently) have basically copied your entire setup.
> 
> We already had the 4x4 tent , 1000HPS, and Sentinel in common, and now I've switched up my plan from buckets and have a Botanicare 4x4 tray in there to run E&F.
> 
> ...


LOL!!! i dont mind at all if you copy my entire grow. as long as it comes out good im happy for you. Im currently setting up my new grow. 4x8 sunhut with 2 4x4 trays. everything else will be the same. ill post the link when i start a new thread. at first i was going to use 2 res's but now i am just going to stick with one. and just have the timers alternating. so when one is on the other is off and have the next one start about 15 min after the other one so the nutrient solution has fully drained back into the res. I figure that way i will use half as much nutes and save some $$$. im kinda tight on funds right now so im trying to save as much as i can. I know ill have to top my res off every single day but thats not a big deal to me.

After my first grow i have decided to go with 53 PK in each tray. I know if i put 64 PK in each tray they would be FAR to crowded and i would end up having problems. i figure ill get ATLEAST 15g off each one. so the total will be somewhere around 1590g or MORE.

To answer your questions. #1 i do NOT have an RO filter.and #2 i changed my res every 2 weeks. I did not continue to top off like lucas does. I ACCIDENTALY didnt change my res one time for more than 2 weeks and when i checked the EC i found it to be a little high. So i would definately advise you to change it every 2 weeks. Better safe than sorry...

The res i use is a 38gal res. I just 8ml/gal of Floramicro and 16ml/gal of Florabloom. I started adding advanced nutrients Big Bud after about the 2nd to 3rd week at half the recommended stregth or so.

Also, if your only going to use 25-30 plants i would definately NOT lollipop them and I would also use some sort of netting like a scrog to support the lower branches because they will definately need it. Good luck with your grow.


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 31, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> LOL!!! i dont mind at all if you copy my entire grow. as long as it comes out good im happy for you. Im currently setting up my new grow. 4x8 sunhut with 2 4x4 trays. everything else will be the same. ill post the link when i start a new thread. at first i was going to use 2 res's but now i am just going to stick with one. and just have the timers alternating. so when one is on the other is off and have the next one start about 15 min after the other one so the nutrient solution has fully drained back into the res. I figure that way i will use half as much nutes and save some $$$. im kinda tight on funds right now so im trying to save as much as i can. I know ill have to top my res off every single day but thats not a big deal to me.
> 
> After my first grow i have decided to go with 53 PK in each tray. I know if i put 64 PK in each tray they would be FAR to crowded and i would end up having problems. i figure ill get ATLEAST 15g off each one. so the total will be somewhere around 1590g or MORE.
> 
> ...


Thanks much man; tried to give you some rep but evidently I must spread it around first.

I've got an RO filter coming, so I think I'm gonna try to go to whole flowering without changing the rez - if I decide it needs it, I'll change it, but trying to hold off - I have a 50 gallon rez, FYI.

I'm going to try out Floranova instead of Flora.

And I'm going to top all 25-30 plants for two main colas which will be staked with bamboo sticks, and will certainly be trimming off the lower branches.

Anyways, thanks so much for your help, it's quite appreciated - I'll give you some rep when the system lets me.

P.S. - didn't copy your grow, decided what I was going to do and then found your grow - that being said, maybe great minds do think alike 

P.P.S. - take a look at my setup in my sig if you get a chance - everything's setup but the RO filter.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is the link to my new thread everyone. Thanks for following my grow. 

*2000w Purple Kush 106 Plant Ebb and Flow SOG *


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 24, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> i snapped these pictures today. The plants are doing great. Im kinda wondering how many times i should start flooding now? Ive only been flooding once a day. Should i start flooding 2 or 3 times a day. They look like they are getting enough water but IDK. a little help folks.


 
Rock Wool is one of those mediums that is always wet. You can get away with watering 1x a day but the standard is either every 2hrs for 10min or every 3hrs for 15min. The strain I'm running right now can't handle that much watering. I've got it watering approximately every 4hrs for 15min then and hour before lights out one more watering for 15min. Three waterings during the 12hour light cycle. Many strains can handle every three hours.

Edit- just finished this journal. Nice grow.


----------



## brick20 (Dec 26, 2009)

man dude u do a great job at this ebb n flow


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 7, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> Rock Wool is one of those mediums that is always wet. You can get away with watering 1x a day but the standard is either every 2hrs for 10min or every 3hrs for 15min. The strain I'm running right now can't handle that much watering. I've got it watering approximately every 4hrs for 15min then and hour before lights out one more watering for 15min. Three waterings during the 12hour light cycle. Many strains can handle every three hours.
> 
> Edit- just finished this journal. Nice grow.


10 min flood cycles?? sounds like your plants must be drowning to be under water that long! My floods are every 2.5hrs and only for 2 min, although it might be that you are using a small pump? Im using a 800gph pump and it only takes 2min toflood and drain my 4x4 table.


----------

